# Looking for Info on Kristina Blackwell



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, no we are not looking but I had just had a question from a friend that is looking at a puppy from a breeder here in South Florida somewhere and her name is Kristina Blackwell. Any info would be greatly apperciated.
Aimee


----------

